# Shifter Bushings???



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

Today when I was driving my 200QT I was shifting from 1st to 2nd pretty fast and the shifter lifted up about an inch and came out of the housing that the shifter sits in. My bushings are shot... what else should I replace and where is a cheap buy for bushings...I would greatly apperciate your help.


----------

